# Nobels ODR-1 Refit



## music6000 (Aug 18, 2020)

Here is a Mates updated pedal. Plastic Pots were crapping out, Paint was falling off, Replaced jacks! 
Had to move the Pot mount PCB 6mm's lower, re tap Enclosure post threads so 9mm Aluminium Pot threads protruded through the faceplate.
Tigged 1.2mm Aluminium plate & plug welded original jack holes for off board jacks.
The Lumberg mini jacks just fit, No wonder they rehouse it in a Bigger enclosure!!!
All the Powder Coat was falling off so I stripped it with Poly Stripper, only 5 years old!!!
Sanded to Brush look & Sealed with Automotive Clear Coat.
I wonder if I've created a new wave of Modders?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 20, 2020)

Nice work!  Better than new.  Getting those jack off-board was a smart move.  Check the clearance of any tall parts in the vicinity of the pushbutton.  I had a problem with that in my Nobels CH-D.  The underside of the stomp pedal was hitting one of the electrolytic caps.  They have some good EEs at Nobels, but their mechanical engineering needs work.


----------

